# Chedder and Gravy French Fries



## MochaBean04 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the recipe that they had on food finds on the Food NEtwork and it was  ok, but it needed something. . . does anyone have a diffrent version? here is the on i have

8 medium potatoes
Veggie oil
Salt
2 cups grated chedder
Gravy., recipie follows


cut potatoes into 1/4ch slices, soak in cold water.  dry before frying.  heat oil to 350 degrees.  fry for about 4 minutes or untill golden.  remove and set aside.  preheat oven to 375.  place fries on cookie sheet add cheese and bake for 5-7 minutes untill cheese is melted to ur liking.

Gravy:  
1 cup butter
1 cup flour
4 (10 3/4 oz)  beef brooth
2 tsp black pepper

melt butter and add flour to make a roux.  cook till medium brown in color.  whisk in beef broth.  continue to cook untill thick add pepper

top friens with gravy and enjoy


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry Mocha, don't really have a recipe but I have served fries and gravy before. Used a milk gravy instead of beef. This was at a sm cafe I worked at and we got alot of Canadians in and that is the way they liked their fries served.


----------

